# The future of the IPad Mini Line.



## Atomic77 (Dec 23, 2017)

I currently have a iPad Mini 2 and it has the latest IOS and I know it’s dated technology now but I love it to death.  Apple however still has not said or shown much past the mini 4. So I don’t know if there will be any more minis. Does anybody have any more info or insight on this?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 23, 2017)

http://www.techradar.com/news/apples-ipad-mini-may-never-see-another-upgrade

Apparently since the new iPad is significantly faster and more capable ,and also costs less than the iPad mini 4 ,it's  continued existence is being brought into question


----------

